# Webseite mit Suchfunktion erstellen...



## tomate (7. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

in nächster Zeit darf ich eine Webseite überarbeiten, welche dann eine 
Suchfunktion enthalten muss. 

Diese Seite besteht zur Zeit aus ca. 60% statischen html-Seiten und
zu 40% aus Seiten, welche über php und MySql erzeugt werden. Nach
der Überarbeitung sollen alle Seiten (ca. 120) dynamisch erzeugt werden.

Es besteht bereits ein recht umfangreiches Backend. Da ich mir nicht
zutraue dieses in ein CMS zu integrieren, suche ich nach anderen
Möglichkeiten.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob es eine Art "Hilfsmittel" (Frameworks...?) gibt, 
welches mir in diesem Fall die Arbeit erleichtern kann (speziell die Suchfunktion),
bzw. wie Ihr an diese Sache herangehen würdet. 

Viele Grüße!
Tomate


----------



## SimonErich (7. April 2008)

Hallo

Als erstes würde ich die ganzen Seiten dynamisch in eine Datenbank abspeichern.
Nun hängt es davon ab, ob diese Seiten einer (ungefähr) einheitlichen Formatierung entsprechen oder einfach irgendwie angelegt wurden.
Einfacher wäre natürlich ersteres. (Schau dir hier zu die Funktion preg_match und preg_match_all im php Manual an)

Um die Seite selbst in ein Format zu bringen benötigt es eigentlich nicht viel.
Aber natürlich hängt das davon ab was denn alles gebraucht wird und was alles möglich sein soll.

Sollte es wirklich so sein, dass du gerade mal die Seite anzeigen und durchsuchen musst, dann kannst du es ja auch sehr schnell machen, wenn die Daten in der DB sind.
Auch kleinere Dinge wie neue Seiten machen, ... sind mit 1-2 Stunden Arbeit gar kein Problem.
Sollte es jedoch komplexer sein, dann würde ich dir empfehlen dich in ein CMS einzu arbeiten und dir die Datenbankstruktur anzusehen.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
   SimonErich


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (7. April 2008)

Mit "LIKE" im SQL-Statement kannst du nach ähnlichkeiten suchen...
Sprich grob gecodet:

```
<form action="suche.php" method="post">
Suchen nach: <input name="suche" type="text">
<input type="submit" name"suchen" value="suchen">

<?php
if(isset($_POST['suchen']))
{
$sql = "SELECT
*
FROM
Tabelle
WHERE
Suchspalte LIKE '".$_POST['suche']."'
";
$result=mysql_query($sql);
$row=mysql_fetch_assoc($result);
?>
Ergebnis der Suche:
<?php
echo $row;
}
?>
```

Nur mal grad grob dahin geschmiert... So funktioniert es aber vom Prinzip her mit der Such-Seite...

Die einfachste Alternative ist ganz schlau zu sein und sich bei GoogleAdSense anzumelden...
Dort wählst du dir das Suchfeld und kopierst den Code...


----------

